# Zotac ZBOX SD-ID12-PLUS-U



## zzsql (Mar 15, 2013)

I added this to /etc/rc.conf:

```
WITH_KMS=yes
WITH_NEW_XORG=yes
```

Installed xorg after a fresh FreeBSD 9 install and still get the damn "Monitor goes into power save" mode when I hit startx.

Error message says 'no screens found'.
Added one to xorg.conf, same damn thing.

I'm about to throw this zbox into the creek. 

Any other possibilities?

The model hardware is: Zotac ZBOX SD-ID12-PLUS-U 
Also found here: http://www.zotacusa.com/zbox-sd-id12-plus.html

(One success story. FreeBSD 9 with X and gnome2 runs like a charm on this old Dell D630!)
Love that!


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 15, 2013)

Did you build from ports, or try to use packages?

Did you enable the KMS option in graphics/libdrm?

Please post your xorg.conf in a message, and /var/log/Xorg.0.log on pastebin.com and give the link.

PS: thread split from unrelated thread.


----------



## zzsql (Mar 16, 2013)

```
Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/libdrm
May want to make deinstall
```

Did so.
`# make reinstall`
No error messages, startx screen goes to sleep.

No screens again in xorg.conf.
http://madlinux.com/temp/xorg.conf.new

I usually handle my own computer problems but I followed the directions to the letter and it's not working.
Any guidance?
I rebuilt the box today once again in an attempt to fix this.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 16, 2013)

So you built from ports.  Did you update the ports tree first?

Still unanswered: did you enable the KMS option in graphics/libdrm?

What directions did you follow?

The reason I ask people to post their xorg.conf in a message is so it can be easily read without having to download and open in an editor.  Likewise for putting /var/log/Xorg.0.log on pastebin.com, it doesn't require a download but can show files that are too long to fit in a post.


----------



## zzsql (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes. I did the `# make install clean` from graphics/libdrm as suggested but got an error message saying "You may want to deinstall" so I did. 
Then `# make reinstall`, no error messages.

`# startx` makes the screen go into power saving mode still.
The directions I followed are in the "Installing X11" from the handbook here.

Thanks for your time. 
Was trying to avoid yet another login/password requirement like on pastebin.
Would changing the files to .txt so it views in a browser be acceptable?


----------



## zzsql (Mar 16, 2013)

Sorry, didn't do the `# make install clean` format thing. 

I'll do that from here out.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 16, 2013)

zzsql said:
			
		

> Yes. I did the `# make install clean` from graphics/libdrm as suggested but got an error message saying "You may want to deinstall" so I did.
> Then `# make reinstall`, no error messages.



This still does not answer either of the questions I asked.
#1: Did you update the ports tree with portsnap(8) or svn(1)?
#2: Did you enable the KMS option in the config screen of graphics/libdrm?



> Was trying to avoid yet another login/password requirement like on pastebin.
> Would changing the files to .txt so it views in a browser be acceptable?



Yes, that would work.  I believe pastebin.com allows pastes without a login.


----------



## freethread (Mar 17, 2013)

zzsql said:
			
		

> I added this to /etc/rc.conf:
> 
> ```
> WITH_KMS=yes
> ...



I'm sorry for my ignorance (never installed xorg with KMS), but the lines above should be in /etc/rc.conf or in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 17, 2013)

You're right, those should be in /etc/make.conf, and must be there before rebuilding the drivers and other KMS code.


----------

